# Flynn's FHO



## Kipcha (Feb 16, 2012)

She'll be going in tomorrow for her surgery, just got the confirmation call from the vet to make sure and to say that everything's prepared for her. I've requested photos of the surgery and they said they would try and get some.

Geez, I've been feeling so stressed about this since we decided to book it, I really hope we're making the right choice on this. Luckily Flynn's been doing really well while at home, still tries to run around like a little terror when we let her out for a couple minutes each day and eats like crazy. Hopefully she'll stay spunky, it's supposedly pretty painful for them the first few days after...


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 16, 2012)

*excited for the possibility of pictures*
I know we used to let clients take home the head after the surgery, in a little jar. 

I'm sure the surgery will go fine. The hardest part is when she comes home. Just make sure they give you some good drugs for her (better then metacam, though the anti inflamatory properties of metacam will help but its not strong enough to do any kind of pain control for the first long while)
Do you have an area of the house where she cant see or hear any of the other bunnies? maybe that will keep her calmer since she wont know their having fun?
A month of being cooped up (maybe longer?)will be hard on you both, hopefully if she isn't jealous that will help.

Will she be spending the night at the clinic after surgery?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet you are scared. You have made the right choice and you have a really good vet. Will pray for success in the surgery and a speedy recovery for Flynn. It is like sending a child of to have surgery, have faith it will all work out.
Keep her quiet for the first couple of days, I agree maybe away from the other bunnies so she isn't curious about what they are doing and is more likely to lay and rest. Once the first few days are over you can move her closer.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery and to a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2012)

ray:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 16, 2012)

Hoping for the best <3


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 16, 2012)

Me too. :hug2:

Rue


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2012)

Best of luck ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 16, 2012)

Watermelons ~ I was actually going to ask to keep the head, but I didn't know if that was weird. Glad to know I'm not the only one who wanted it.
Are there any drugs that you would specifically recommend? That way I can just ask and know what I would probably want in case?
I was planning on moving Flynn up to my room and moving Ty back down since that's where he's been chilling lately. So she won't have contact with anyone else for a bit.
I was going to talk to her about that tomorrow, we're going to play it by ear and see how it goes.

I thank everyone for the continued support on this, it really does help. I'll be sure to keep the forum updated tomorrow.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

Wishing Flynn all the best today! Hoping for complete success! 

Sending Good thoughts your way today! Please let us know how it went. 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 17, 2012)

ray: Hope all goes well!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

Just getting Flynn ready to go, she's going to get to the vet office around 8:30. My stomach is in knots, can't even eat breakfast. 

I can't wait for this to be over and have her on the road to recovery!


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 17, 2012)

She will probably be on hydromorphone at the clinic, hopefully. But thats not usually a drug they will let you take home. I am unsure what they would send you home with, as honestly its so random sometimes. Just ensure they dont say "heres some metacam". Popping 2 advil after you get your leg pulled apart and cut up, wont do a thing. 

I honestlyl cant remember what drugs we sent the animals home with.... I remember sitting with the pets in recovery holding ice packs on the incision, and using the sling to walk them outside and to their owner since they werent allowed to use that leg for the first ______ weeks.
Hopefully it will be a type of narcotic. And since Cilantro is so amazing for everything, make sure to load her up on that as well since its supposed to help prevent infection. They may send you home with antibiotics as well just incase. Its hard to say what your vet will do if they've never done the procedure before.

Best of luck for you both.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 17, 2012)

Everyone at our house is rooting for Flynn today. It may be a little silly, but I tell the buns about the others on here.They at least pretend to listen.

ray:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Flynn, Harley sends you his best wishes and speedy recovery. We are rooting for you sweetie, you are the ground breaker for him. Amanda - lots of prayers and good thoughts. Let us all know when the little darling is out of surgery and in recovery.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

I asked about the pain meds and she mentioned that she was sending us home with a few days supply of a drug, I can't remember what it's called but I'm pretty sure it started with an "O".

Something the vet mentioned is with fairly recent studies on FHO's on bunnies, they shouldn't be getting much cage rest...? She said that it causes the muscle to seize up. She mentioned with should let her move around. She's been doing what sounds like a load of research and she has practiced on a few cadavers and she seems pretty confident in what she's found.

I'm going to go load up on Cilantro then.

She should be in surgery right now, nearly panicked when the phone rang about 15 minutes ago since I knew they would be into the surgery a bit, my mind jumped to the worst and thought they were calling to say they were having complications... Haven't heard anything yet but they said they would call around 12. I'll be sure to post ASAP when we hear something.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, just got the call and I'm not quite sure what to think.

So Flynn is out of surgery but not awake yet and the vet mentioned that it was more difficult then what she had expected. There was a lot of swelling and she had a hard time getting down to the bone and she mentioned that this is going to be more painful for Flynn then she anticipated.

She mentioned that she hopes she'll be able to use her leg again as apparently there was quite a bit of damage inside and the muscles were so swollen it was difficult to get through.

We're just waiting for the call for her to wake up. I feel like I'm going to be sick.

They did get some pics of the surgery so I'll get those up when we get them.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 17, 2012)

<3 Still have my fingers crossed for you and Flynn. Sorry to hear about the complications, but hopefully she'll heal up well and be good to go.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, perhaps it won't be as bad as the vet thinks. Afterall, she practiced on cadavers who wouldn't have any swelling or anything like that, so perhaps it was just more than what she expected. Real life is always messier than practice, but at least she was honest with you.

Hopefully they will give Flynn something strong so she won't be in too much pain. ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

Just called back and she's awake now and sitting up, but not eating anything as of yet.

That was the first thing we thought too, that the cadavers wouldn't have the swelling. Poor girl, I really hope we didn't just wind up making things worse for her...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 17, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> Just called back and she's awake now and sitting up, but not eating anything as of yet.
> 
> That was the first thing we thought too, that the cadavers wouldn't have the swelling. Poor girl, I really hope we didn't just wind up making things worse for her...



Please do not second guess yourself :hug:

You are doing the absolute best you can to help her have a happy, healthy life. You can't see the future or change the past so focus on today. It would be a little odd if she were chowing down already since the drugs normally cause a bit of nausia plus she's probably still groggy. It takes a while for them to wear off.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 17, 2012)

Hang in there, it always sounds worse than it actually is. Give her some time to come out of the anthesia, the pain will be bad for awhile, but as the swelling goes down it should improve. You did what you thought was for the best, don't second guess yourself. We will all continue to pray for her. Right now she has had a long surgery and needs to rest. You too, she is out, now she just needs to heal.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 17, 2012)

Aw, you did the right thing. I'm sure she'll be back to her spunky self in no time. :hug2:

Rue


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't second guess yourself. It's going to be tough and a slow healing process, but you can help Flynn through this. 

You did what was best for your Beloved Flynn. I know you hate to see your sweetie in pain, but you will both get through this. 

Sending Good thoughts your way. Been checking this thread all day and couldn't get on until now. 

Keep the faith. You have many well wishers here and many prayers and well wishes for a successful recovery for Flynn.

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

We have Flynn home now and I'm shocked at how active she was (She's starting to wear down a little now and getting a little sleepy again), actually hopping around and looking at us when we got her home, then she headed right for the hay pile and started going to town on it, thank goodness.

We actually got to keep her femural head in a small sanitary container and my goodness, I knew it would be small but I had no idea how tiny it really would be. I can only imagine how hard it must have been to get something that small out. I felt so bad for our vet when she came out to talk to us, she looked like she was ready to fall asleep on her feet.







Most of her rear end is shaved away and her incision is about what I expected it to look like, luckily she hasn't tried licking it or anything yet, so lets hope it stays that way...











The vet is going to send the surgery photos as well so I'll post those when they come in. I guess they didn't get any photos when they were actually removing the bone because they were so focused on her, but got some of everything else. She was talking about how every time they moved her leg during the surgery they could actually feel the bone scraping together.

For her meds, she is to have Torbugesic (Butorphanol) every 8 hours for 2 days (0.03 mL) and Trimethoprim Sulfa as an antibiotic (0.85 mLs) every 12 hours for 10 days.

I really want to thank everyone who has been so reassuring and supportive, I was feeling so disheartened this afternoon after the phone call where she hadn't woken up yet, it was an awful feeling to think that I was only causing her more suffering. It was a major help to have people behind me on this.

I'll be posting a video later that I took when we got home.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's a quick video of Miss Flynn!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX-0Gj9YFGc&list=UUaNMYeUdpiUndlvmy6-je6g&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 17, 2012)

Holy! That is *quite* small! 

Glad to hear Flynn is home.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 17, 2012)

Flynn's tail looks so strange in the video. It's like someone "pinned" it on her. 
Yay for her moving around a little bit.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

:yahoo:

Alright Flynn. I love the fact that she used her leg to scratch for a bit. And her moving around....EXCELLENT! 

Oh wishing her a quick recovery. 

Flynn you are doing very good. Now leave the incision along. I know it might get itching, but don't touch it! 

I'm thrilled for all of you. Thanks so much for posting the quick video. I'm just so glad to see her moving about. And we all know the more moving, the more moving of poo.

Alright Flynn, make Mommy happy. Let's see those Forget Me Nots! (my husband's term) 

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, on the bright side, we have poop! TONS of poop and she's still eating like a horse. I don't think digestive issues are going to be a problem.

Downside, I think it's swelling. I can't tell if it's just me being paranoid or not, but when she sits still, you don't notice it, but when she hops it looks like ther is a lump beginning to form... So I really hope it's just paranoia, but most likely I'm going to be off to the vet tomorrow again before work.

I tried to touch it (Not rough, I was kind of afraid to try since I KNOW it has to hurt) to see if there was heat or anything and I know I hurt her, she tried to run away and wouldn't come near me for a bit.

Just gave her her new dose of pain meds so hopefully it helps her out.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

Hurray for poops. I'd be at the Vet tomorrow morning too. I'd rather have the Vet say, It's OK.

Hope Flynn has a restful night. 

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2012)

It was a long night, I slept on the floor by her cage and kept watch over the night to make sure she kept eating and drinking, but mostly to keep an eye on her and make sure she didn't try licking her incision, so overall I probably got 2 hours sleep, but she was good and behaved herself.

I honestly think I may just be feeling paranoid. I'm not used to actually being able to see the tips of her little hip bones since she's normally so fuzzy, and there hasn't been any kind of change in it overnight. I think I may have been overreacting, which would be a relief.

The vet mentioned that she would be sending sending the pics of the surgery over the weekend. I'm rather curious to see them, but at the same time I don't know if I want to know how it all looks  Kinda makes me nauseas to think about. But it will be a good learning experience for everyone!

She looks rather chipper this morning, got up at 6 to give her her pain meds and she's hopping around a bit, eating and drinking and grooming a plenty and even scratching herself with her bad leg and looking more stable as she did so.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

So good to hear she doing well this morning. And I would have done the same thing with staring at her all night. lol I don't blame you for being paranoid. It was a big surgery for a bunny, and especially for your sweet girl. And seeing this, it definitely gives other bunny owners with dislocations a eye opening, hopeful experience.

Dr. Joe said he could do a lot with bunnies when they were ill, but not with any broken bones or dislocations. Definitely will have to show him Flynn's surgery. 

Wishing Flynn a nice, quiet relaxing day healing. And hope you can get a bit of a cat nap. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! so glad she is doing so well. Way to go Flynn, Way to go vet. Now both of you try and get some rest in the next few days.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2012)

We wound up bringing her back as we realised it was actually swelling up quite a bit this morning, but it turns out that it was expected, and it will probably swell a bit more before it goes down in about a weeks time since this was quite a traumatic surgery, with all the muscle that had to be cut. She's going to be getting Metacam on top of the other painkiller since "they compliment each other well", so hopefully that will help with the swelling. When I get home from work I am going to use a cool compress on the swelling as well.

She showed us the proper way to do the physio we're going to be doing three times a day as well, which will be basically stretching her leg out to prevent it from seizing up. Everyone is taking her using it at least a bit as a very good sign and we want to keep developing it.

So while there really was no reason to be too concerned and run to the vet, I'm glad we did for the peace of mind. I can't believe how active she's being with all the pain there must be associated with the surgery. She actually nipped Mom when she tried to block her from getting out of the carrier when she was getting impatient, she wants to just run so bad.

Karen, this is probably the biggest surgery we've had done, the closest other one being the surgery Peace had back in June with his undescended testicle and abcess, so It's been extremely draining. I can't believe it hasn't been even 24 hours since we picked her up, it feels like it was days ago. I just know that these next few months will be exhausting, but less so if she stays will on the road to recovery.

I am glad that there will be some info on all this now, part of what made this so scary was that I could find hardly any info on having the surgery done on a rabbit. Hopefully this will prove to be educational for everyone.

Thanks Alma! It's been quite the roller coaster ride but hopefully we're through the worst of it.


----------



## candykittten (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sorry but I think I missed what was wrong with Flynn. Was it an abscess?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 18, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> I'm sorry but I think I missed what was wrong with Flynn. Was it an abscess?


She dislocated her hip and had surgery to remove the femur head.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> I'm sorry but I think I missed what was wrong with Flynn. Was it an abscess?



Here's the original thread that I posted on her Hip Dislocation (Complete with X-Rays)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=70317&forum_id=16

We're not quite sure how it happened but we think she was just playing around in her cage like normal and, as the vet put it, "She should have went one way but went the other" which resulted in her popping her femur right out of socket.

The chances of resetting were less then 30% and it would have cost $700 to do, or we could find someone to do the surgery hopefully at a reasonable cost and in the end, our vet of choice decided she would try it for us since the only one in Calgary who had done if before was not a choice I felt confident with. There was literally only one vet in Calgary who had done it before, so it shows how common people do this surgery for their buns (Most likely due to the cost).

So the vet had to get down through the muscle and remove the femural head that was rubbing against bone so that her body can now form a false joint. The tiny thing that's beside the dime in the pic on the first page is the bone that was removed, so you can see how delicate a bunnies bones are.

Here's a vid of the surgery performed on a dog, if you're interested in seeing it.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J9VzqVCWwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J9VzqVCWwE[/ame]


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear she's energetic and eager to run around. Hope the swelling goes down.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you took her for your peace of mind. Best fee ever paid for good news.

Now it will just take time. And Flynn sounds like she's handling it all very well. Even nipping Mom to get out and play. Sorry about the nip, but for her. She has her facilities. 

Let us know how the physcio is doing. So glad to hear the swelling is normal and it sounds like it will be swollen for a while so the physcio is good thing. 

Truly glad to hear. Thanks so much for the update. Flynn Fans from New Jersey definitely need to know. lol

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, Flynn's incision seems less red and irritated since we've started giving her the Metacam so I do think it's helping, thank goodness.

Flynn's been very good about her physio, I think she actually enjoys it, I've caught her streching her leg out on her own as well, so it definitely seems like she's well on the road to recovery!

I think the photos are going to have a few more days before out vet send them, I found out today that she is one of the volunteer vets who is spaying and nuetering the Canmore bunnies that are coming in, so she's been extremely busy.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 19, 2012)

Just took Flynn out for a physio session and I'm pretty happy to report that while we let her hop a bit after her session, she was actually using that leg quite a bit, using it to hop and scratch her ear. I got some vids so I'll post them when they upload, but they weren't very good because she kept coming over the to camera lens!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update on Flynn. So glad to hear the incision is looking better and definitely glad to hear Flynn using that leg on her own. 

One day at a time. Look forward to seeing the videos. Especially the sweet face up close. Bunnies never cooperate. lol

K


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear everythings going well.
Im just eagerly waiting for the pics 

I wonder what other "natural" things you can offer her to help things heal? Other then the Cilantro ofcoarse


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 20, 2012)

Mom was editing the video last night since there was a lot of wasted space, I didn't realise until this morning that she took out the camera nose bonks 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3LWm3coYWQ[/ame]

I've been looking into other "natural healing" methods to help speed things along and keep it all going smooth, but I really haven't found anything. I know for Peace, when his tissue was dying around his hock where his abcess was removed, the vet recommended pure honey as a final try as she was worried the tissue there would no longer be viable, and low and behold a few days later it was almost good as new, it was amazing. It's too bad we can't use it on Flynn, that would at least heal the external traumas.

Anybody have any tips? She's been getting tons of Cilantro, that's for sure!


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad to see Flynn hopping around some more! [Sorry, no tips. Chamomile? Willow leaves? Can't think of anything to help with the healing process.]


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if adding a few drops of tea tree oil to the water would help? or a few drops on some cilantro... Or directly on the wound? Wonder what the best way to use it would be.....


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 20, 2012)

no new suggestions, glad the physio is helping. We have used honey on abcesses.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy crow, If her whole butt wasn't shaved I don't think I'd even know that she HAD surgery! She's sure moving around lots, good for her!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm, I don't think I can put anything directly on her incision (The vet said that her incision can not get wet, no matter what. That's why we had to take her water bowl out and replace it with a bottle, she has a habit of laying in it), so I don't think putting cilantro on the wound would be an option, but that is an interesting idea.

Alma, that's what we used for Peace as well  It's amazing how well it works.

Marisa, I don't think Flynn even KNOWS she's had one, let alone a major one, little turkey is as active as ever.

We let her out last night after physio and we had her first attempt to popcorn, so we put her back. She's moved around but not attempted to popcorn so it's nice to see she's happy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 21, 2012)

She's so sweet. It is good to know she's happy, but geez. Doesn't she know she needs to take it a little easy for a while? *nose bonks*


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 21, 2012)

What a character, you will have to have a serious talk with her about slowing down for awhile.lol


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got the pics of the surgery, so a warning, they are a bit graphic!

These first few were on the cadavers that she practiced on before Flynn, so she could show us what it looked like without worrying about a living patient. It shows just how far down through the muscle you have to go to get to the joint, and imagine, this is WITHOUT the swelling.












And these are of Flynn's surgery,
















Since it was her first time, they were focused on getting the joint out during the removal rather then taking pics, so she didn't get any then.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 21, 2012)

I just watched the video and can not believe that rabbit had surgery like it's shown in the pics. If it wasn't for the shaved butt, you would never know. 

Flynn is just amazing. So thrilled for her. Hoping this excellent recovery continues.

Thanks so much for the update. Flynn is well known now in our household and we are wishing her all the best! 

K


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha no, no cilantro on the wound  Tea tree oil 
or putting tea tree oil on the cilantro for her to eat 
Tea tree oil is supposed to have some amazing anti bacterial/healing properties to it. Maybe a few drops in her water bottle?
Probably just disolving sutures, which can get wet to a certain extent, they actually take well over 2 months to fully disolve inside the animal so a little dab of something on them wont harm the sutures.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't recall why offhand, but shouldn't use tea tree oil on rabbits. 

More to follow... 


sas


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 21, 2012)

What about something like Bay oil?
Or the classic Oil of Oregano?

Both tea tree and bay oil are used with aquarium fish and seem safe from what ive ready and heard. It just depends on how you use them.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 22, 2012)

Karen, I'm shocked at how amazing Flynn has been. I was taking a real close look at her incision today and can't believe how much better it looks already, and I can see the beginning of hair starting to grow back as well, I thinks it's astounding. Even the vet is complimenting Flynn on what a pleasure she's been to work with 

Watermelons, that makes more sense  I was wondering about putting cilatro on the wound, thought it sounded a little odd. 

Sas, I'd love to hear why it's bad, can't have too much knowledge!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 23, 2012)

Quick Flynn update, she's doing fantastic! Her incision looks like it will be healed closed in a few days and her spunk is never ending.

We spent quite a while last night giving her a bunny massage and she looked like she just loved it.






We pushed back her post op check up since we're having to bring Babbitty in for his ear canal abscess now, so they'll both be going in on Monday.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Flynn looks so smug!

This may or may not be too late, but mint leaves may help with the swelling. It's a natural antiseptic and anti-inflammatory herb. Just ground up mint leaves and apply topically. It should also help with itching.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

How's Flynn doing? Hope that excellent recovery is still going strong. 

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2012)

Edit; Mom left herself logged in, so I'm going to post this on my account...


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 26, 2012)

Flynn is doing fantastic! She's actually been standing up on the side of the cage when people come over and using both her legs to do it. Her leg still sticks out a bit of an angle, but I think that is going to be something permanent. Her incision is healing up nicely and we can see the beginnings of fur coming in.

We're bring her in for her check-up tomorrow, so I'll be sure to post what the vet says and post pics


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update on Flynn. Absolutely thrilling to hear of her recovery has been going so smoothly. Can't wait to hear what the Vet has to say. Hoping all good news.

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have pics up yet, but just wanted to let you know for the check up, she was very pleased with how Flynn's progressing. There is no swelling anymore and she's using her foot very well. Her weight is a little down, but after what Flynn went through it is to be expected.

Will be posting pics later!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)

Fantastic! Glad she is doing so well!

:yahoo::clapping:arty0002:


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Amanda had Flynn out running around for a while today and she's just crazy. She's so full of energy and doing amazingly well with her recovery. Now to just keep her from hurting her other hip from her leaping and bounding all over the place!
:happyrabbit:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 28, 2012)

Kwazy wabbit, doesn't she know she is suppose to take it easy. Just like a kid that was coped up and finally let loose.lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, you go Flynn. So glad to hear she doing so well. 

How can you get a bunny to relax when she feels so good! So glad to hear she's so excited.

K


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 29, 2012)

For people who didn't see my other thread, we brought her to the vet because we thought she was bruising (Turns out it's just new hair, but it seriously looks like a bruise) and while that was good news, she has decided to start picking at her stitches. I knew we were too lucky with her leaving it completely alone...

I see a many long nights coming ahead, making sure she isn't chewing. I was thinking of getting an e-collar for her, but somehow, I don't think she's going to be impressed.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 29, 2012)

So so glad to hear that its' not bruising but her hair coming in. 

Sorry to hear she's now playing with her stitches. Must be itchy for her because she's healing. Wishing you all the best stopping her from playing with the stitches.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 1, 2012)

YAY! So glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

So how's Flynn dealing with her stitches? Hope she's being a good girl. But can truly understand about how itchy it gets when healing. 

K


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't realise there had been posts on here!

Flynn has been doing FANTASTIC. Her hair is growing in nicely (Although it's mostly black for some reason... I wonder what she's going to look like with a black bum!) and her incision is almost completely healed. She's using a litter box now and jumping in and out like a fiend, so I guess she's doing well!

These are pics from a few days ago, so her hair is actually a bit longer now.












This is just to add in cause it's cute. A while ago the breeder who had Flynn before sent me a pic of her at 3 weeks, so bloody cute!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so glad to see Flynn is doing so well. And absolutely LOVE her baby pic. She definitely was a cutie. 

Her hair will come in black and will change as it grows. Rabbits hair turns color from base to tip. When the skin turned the darker color (thoughts of brusing) it was just the skin getting reading for hair growth. 

I'm thrill Flynn did so well. Actually thrilled for both of you. Such a long hard journey and to see such good results. You must be so relieved.

K


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Karen  I'm so relieved it turned out so well. It seemed so hopeless there for a while, but at least if anyone on here has a bunny with a dislocated hip they'll say "Wow, at least I know this course of treatment is possible!"

I was just surprised it was black because when her hair grew in from her spay a few months ago it just grew in a gray color from what I remember, with some white around it. So it was a surprise to see it so dark!


----------



## pinkfacedbunny (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi there Kipcha,

I just wanted to tell you how much your post meant to me. My bunny was diagnosed with a dislocated hip just on Wednesday and we were put into the decision of surgery, or not. We had no idea it was so serious, Floppy was limping and had hurt himself about 5 days ago and we had to make the decision quick.

I've googled and googled for rabbit FHO and there just isn't much info online. Most were about cats and dogs. Flynn was the only one that was so documented with the recovery period and all. We were just very scared we would be making the wrong choice for Floppy. We did read that he could be left alone and eventually in 3 weeks he wouldn't hurt so much, but he would never use that limb again.

Anyway after reading your post and watching your videos, we decided to go for it, but the whole way through we were still questioning ourselves and really worried. He just got out of the surgery about 5 hours ago, and he's awake and moving at least. He isn't eating yet so I wouldn't say he's out of the woods yet, crossing my fingers and knocking on wood. He's staying at the vet tonight and we really hope he will make a speedy recovery just like Flynn.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 30, 2014)

pinkfacedbunny said:


> Hi there Kipcha,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you how much your post meant to me. My bunny was diagnosed with a dislocated hip just on Wednesday and we were put into the decision of surgery, or not. We had no idea it was so serious, Floppy was limping and had hurt himself about 5 days ago and we had to make the decision quick.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

I'm so glad to hear Flynn's thread made a difference for someone, one of the scarier things about going through with the surgery was that there just wasn't much info out there on rabbits having the surgery as you said, it made me very unsure about it all. I'm sending good thoughts and healing vibes to your Floppy, I know now it was the right decision for Flynn and I'm sure it will be the right thing for Floppy as well.

If it helps, Flynn is still doing amazing, you would never know what she went through other then her foot on the side without her hip does turn out just a little bit. Other then that she's healed amazingly well!

Keep me updated on Floppy!


----------



## pinkfacedbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Kipcha,

I've viewed the progress of Flynn on youtube and showed them to my husband. She's so cute and so much more active than Floppy on her first few days after surgery. My hubby attributes that to Flynn being the equivalent of an "Olympic Jumper" and a "professional athlete", haha 

Anyways, Floppy has been doing better, but he really hates taking his meds, even in the bunny burrito position. He kicks and struggles and after he's fed, he gives me the bunny butt and pouts for a good 20 minutes. His poop is about 1/3 his normal amount so we are still keeping an eye out and giving him critical care.

His leg is definitely more splayed out a little but we keep him confined most of the time and give him better grip by lining the cage with a towel. The one thing that really surprised me though, was when we re-introduced his bunny wife on day 7, he wasted no time in grabbing her and humping her (she's spayed)!!! We were really shocked O.O . His hips must really be feeling better.


----------

